# Hunting girl to prom queen



## dannybrig11 (May 4, 2010)

What a transformation in just a few months. I am sure next season my daughter will be in camo and sitting in a tree with me. I hope these times last forever but I know as she gets older things change.  Enjoy them while they are younger because they sure grow up fast.


----------



## PChunter (May 4, 2010)

looks like you did a great job raising her


----------



## Jasper (May 4, 2010)

What a pretty young lady! I know you are one proud Dad. Great job!


----------



## marknga (May 4, 2010)

That is awesome! Beautiful young lady.


----------



## alphachief (May 4, 2010)

Tiffany...move over.  Great job there dad, we know your proud!


----------



## Ranger350 (May 4, 2010)

great pictures and pretty smile!!  I noticed you cut her date out of the picure.  Does he not deer hunt?...lol


----------



## dannybrig11 (May 4, 2010)

Haa,,He doesn't hunt but stars in baseball. I wasn't sure if he wanted his picture posted so I cut him out.  I'm sure my daughter will object but oh well..


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2010)

Very pretty young lady. Congrats!


----------



## Hoss (May 4, 2010)

> Enjoy them while they are younger because they sure grow up fast.



Amen to that.  Beautiful young lady you've got.  Enjoy the time you get to spend with her in the woods.

Hoss


----------



## deerehauler (May 4, 2010)

alphachief said:


> Tiffany...move over.  Great job there dad, we know your proud!



X2


----------



## j_seph (May 4, 2010)

You have a great looking daughter but tell her she looks better in camo(that way she can hide from the boys)


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 5, 2010)

Great job Dad....beautiful young lady you raised there.


----------



## biggtruxx (May 5, 2010)

Perty young lady.... I do like the camo picture better


----------



## Guy (May 7, 2010)

Congrats! I'd be sittin' on the front porch with a 12ga to ward off the preditors! LOL


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 8, 2010)

pretty young lady!


----------



## sweatequity (May 8, 2010)

*what a beautiful dress*

and a even more beautiful young lady! You have done well!!!


----------



## GTN (May 15, 2010)

I gotta vote on the 1st pic with camo to. Good lookin young lady.


----------



## T.P. (May 16, 2010)

Dad, lock her in her room and don't let her out until she's 30.

Nah, just kidding, she is a beautiful girl. Just keep a gun handy in case the neighborhood boys start hangin around howlin at the moon.


----------

